# SBH Hunter Scope/ Dot Suggestions



## 7dawg9

Just got a new 44 magnum SBH Hunter. Looking for scope/ dot suggestions. Most shots will be under 75 yards. Eyes are 1957 model, so iron sights not much of an option


----------



## Darrell H

I prefer red dots to scopes on revolvers.  The Ultradot has worked well for me on a number of revolvers.  Also, Burris makes a base for their Fastfire sights that fit Ruger revolvers.  Here is one on a Redhawk:






I have a friend that was able to mount the fastfire in the rear mounting position on his blackhawk hunter.  This was not possible on the redhawk due to the differences in elevation of the barrel and frame.  

Here's a photo of the Ultradot on a Super Redhawk:





If you decide to scope it, I would go with a small 2X such as the leupold.  I shot this 1 3/4" group at 100 yards with my 500 S&W with only a 2X Leupold:




 The point being that good groups are possible even with only 2X magnification.  

Best of luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Big Mike

I just got a Trijicon Tripower for another gun and considered mounting it on my SRH instead. I like the clean lines of the chevron compared to some red dots that can have a halo effect.


----------



## SCDieselDawg

I have a S&W 629 with a red dot and a SBH hunter with a Bushnell 2x7.  If I had to pick just one sight it would be a red dot.


----------



## SCDieselDawg

Here's a pic of the SBH.  It is bulky to carry and heavy with a scope on it.


----------



## Arokcrwlr

I also recommend Ultradot, but I'd also suggest a Docter reflex dot - it has worked very well for me.


----------



## 7dawg9

Any preference as to the Ultradot or the Ultradot 30?


----------



## Darrell H

> I just got a Trijicon Tripower for another gun and considered mounting it on my SRH instead. I like the clean lines of the chevron compared to some red dots that can have a halo effect.


Big Mike, I would love to see a photo and review of that sight on a super redhawk.  



> Any preference as to the Ultradot or the Ultradot 30?


redurham, all of mine are 30mm tubes.  The 1" tube would fit right in rings supplied with your SBHH but it is my understanding that Ruger will swap your 1" rings for 30mm rings.  It is my thinking that you will get more of the target in the field of view with the 30mm but since I shoot with both eyes open I'm not sure how important that is.


----------



## Boot

Hey Darrell, can you post that pic of my SBHH here for red to see? The fastfire iii is awesome! I had a bushnell 2-6x32 on my gun, but went with the burris, and have ZERO regret!!


----------



## Darrell H

Here are the photos of Boot's super blackhawk hunter topped with the Burris Fastfire III.  













Boot, great looking setup and good shooting!!!


----------



## SCDieselDawg

Y'all gonna make me swap my Bushnell scope out for one of these red dots.


----------



## Boot

Thanks Darrell for posting the pics! It required machining a little bit off the mount to make it work on the rear dovetail, but eas worth the effort.
Scdieseldawg, if its on a revolver, its well worth it to at least try one. I dont regret the new sight at all, and honestly believe it'll improve my chances early in the morn, and late in the eve.


----------



## SCDieselDawg

Boot

How extensive was the machining? Im a machinist so I can do all the work myself.


----------



## Boot

Lol. Im ashamed to say, maybe "machining" was a bit strong of a word. A few minutes with a file, and you'll be done. If you google pics of the ruger mount, look at the little legs that hang on the side. You will need to remove most if the rear one, to mount it in the rear dovetail. It will mount in the front dovetail with no modification. I had the Bushnell Elite 3200 on my pistol, until I tried a few different red dots, and I do not regret trading it out. The playing card target in those pics, was at 75yds (off a rest).


----------



## SCDieselDawg

Thanks. I like the looks of it mounted towards the rear. Im gonna order one and give it a try.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dub

Gents......you really have changed my thinking throughout this thread.

I have a an X-frame 500s&w that I'd been planing on scoping one of these days.....now considering on of these newer style devices.

Thanks for all the pics and ideas.

1968 model eyes here.....need some help.


----------



## bowtie

on the fastfire....what mount is needed for the ruger super blackhawk...ya'll done convinced me...i see the picatinny mount one ebay...is that the one i'm needing....thanks


----------



## Boot

Bowtie, if it's the hunter model with the dovetails for ruger rings, you'll use this mount.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/898165/burris-fastfire-ring-mount-ruger-matte

Its really easy to mount, and I've got around 100 rds down the pipe so far, and it seems solid as a rock.


----------



## bowtie

how to tell if it is the hunter model?


----------



## SCDieselDawg

The Hunter models have the factory milled dovetail scope mounts just like Ruger rifles.  Along with a thick lug that runs the length of the barrel on the top side of the barrel.


----------



## bowtie

well i don't believe it is the hunter...i enclosed some pics...which mount would it take


----------



## Boot

That's a standard super blackhawk.  You'll need a mount for the gun, that uses a Weaver rail I think. Maybe one like this?

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/35...ase-ruger-blackhawk-super-blackhawk-301-gloss

Then order the fastfire with a picatinny/weaver mount attached and you'll be in business.  I think! Maybe someone more knowledgeable could chime in here?


----------



## 7dawg9

Boot said:


> Bowtie, if it's the hunter model with the dovetails for ruger rings, you'll use this mount.
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/898165/burris-fastfire-ring-mount-ruger-matte
> 
> Its really easy to mount, and I've got around 100 rds down the pipe so far, and it seems solid as a rock.



Just ordered mine, will mount on my SBHH 41. Thanks for the info.


----------



## nickE10mm

Any updates or reports with these sights?  I'm looking at grabbing a FF3 for my Ruger SBH Bisley Hunter....


----------



## Match10

I have had the SBH set up like this for 20+ years. The 2X scope and Mount from Midway (it's a 'weaver' mount, not actually by Weaver) have been utterly reliable and solid. It has taken quite a few deer and antelope.






I have been accurate at 130 yeards on a 9" poie plate. Minute of deer.


----------



## Wiskey_33

Match10 said:


> I have had the SBH set up like this for 20+ years. The 2X scope and Mount from Midway (it's a 'weaver' mount, not actually by Weaver) have been utterly reliable and solid. It has taken quite a few deer and antelope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been accurate at 130 yeards on a 9" poie plate. Minute of deer.



Did you have to drill and tap to mount that?


----------



## guesswho

I believe the mount is installed by removing the rear sight and using the screw hole and the front "legs" clamp around the barrel in front of the reciever.  That is my understanding on the mount.  

I was kicking around buying one for a few years now, until I thought about having to carry it around and changed my mind. At least for now.


----------



## Match10

guesswho said:


> I believe the mount is installed by removing the rear sight and using the screw hole and the front "legs" clamp around the barrel in front of the reciever.  That is my understanding on the mount...



Correct.


----------

